# Neos problems



## hucklebery (Feb 13, 2007)

I wanted to post this in this forum aswell just to get the word out.

I am by no means trashing this gun yet. I do expect Beretta to replace the gun. But I will make sure I update the events as it unfolds. Here's the story.

Purchased the gun 2 nights ago from Bass Pro. Best deal I found around but had to drive an hour to get it. 4.5" barrel with black matt. Anyways, took it out today along with other guns. Was swapping in and out with my Ruger MKII Target Comp. just to really get a good fell of the Neos and the difference. I was running Remmington brass-plated hollow points "Golden Bullet" I noticed a couple times that a round would hang in the chamber. I had shot about 100 rounds through it when my 8 year old daughter asked to shoot it. 

She shot threw a clip and wanted to do another. I loaded another clip and on the 3rd trigger pull I hear a double fire. Was scared that I just blew my daughters fingers off or something worse. She was fine. A piece of brass shrapnel hit her in the face but no cuts. I was standing behind her so I was fine as well. She was shooting over a bench and there was lead and brass spread downward on the bench from the breach side. I cant really tell what happened but one shell is in the chamber with just the outer wall left. I have the second round with just the end and some sidewall. I think the gun loaded a round in the chamber and then slammed another round behind it making both rounds go off sending the second round threw the first round. Pulled the slide back and gun parts fell out of the gun.

Called Bass Pro and the "gun expert" said to bring it back and they would send it in requesting a new gun to replace this one. So I have to drive back another 2hr round trip to drop the gun off and then another 2hr round trip to pick it up.

This is the first problem I have heard from these guns. Wanted to get the word out just incase it is more then an isolated event.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Sometimes good prices far from home don't turn out to be such a good price. 

Sounds to me like Bass Pro is taking care of it. Just how many places have you posted anyway?

:smt1099


----------



## hucklebery (Feb 13, 2007)

I called Beretta about the problem. I was told by Beretta that it would be a five week turn around before they could tell me anything about the gun. I am still waiting on Bass Pro to send the gun back. They have had the gun for five days now. Suppose to ship out today. We update more when available.


----------



## nemesis (Oct 8, 2006)

I won't use that Remington ammo any more. I've had too many problems and have had complete case separtions, as you describe.


----------



## hucklebery (Feb 13, 2007)

Just wanted to give an update for those that might have been interested. Beretta did replace the gun. They actually upgraded to the INOX from the standard model. The gunsmith did not give me any details of what he found. Just told me that it needed to be replaced.

I did have to stay on top of them. They tended to blow my phone calls off. Beretta originally told me that it would be atleast five weeks before they could look at the gun. I talked to their supervisor of gunsmithing and she said that answer was unacceptable being that the gun malfuntioned and could have caused serious harm. She had it checked out right away. 

And on top of all that, Bass Pro gave me a $25 gift card for all the traveling I had to do. I still am yet to find another person with any significant problems with the NEOS and would definately tell anyone looking for an affordable plinking gun to get a NEOS. I was in Bass Pro and it seems to me that the price has come down a bit from before on the NEOS models.


----------

